# Post Holiday Bloat Ride on 12/30 - Last ride of 2006



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone Welcome!


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Last ride of 2006? With one more day left in the year?

Slacker.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

magicant said:


> Last ride of 2006? With one more day left in the year?
> 
> Slacker.


I'm very sorry.....I have to work on the 31st, therefore that ride will be my last for the year.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry you have to work...

Looks like a cool ride, by the way. A bit out of the way for me but I'm tempted.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone know - I've done GMR...is Hwy 39 the easier way up?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hwy 39 is not bad.....easier than going up main GMR from Glendora. But this ride crosses East Fork Road and climbs up little GMR which is a short but steeper climb up to GRR (Glendora Ridge Road) leading to Baldy Village. The ride after the village comes back on GRR and descends main GMR to Glendora, and back to the finish.


----------

